# anyone need a study guide for the CPMA?



## lindseyj (Jul 15, 2011)

I bought the study guide last year from NAMAS but just took my test last month- so yes it is last years but i did pass the first time. Please send me a private message if you are interested


----------



## 13kpcpc (Jul 15, 2011)

*study guide*

I sent you a message about the guide.

Thanks
Kim


----------



## Love Coding! (Jul 18, 2011)

lindseyj said:


> I bought the study guide last year from NAMAS but just took my test last month- so yes it is last years but i did pass the first time. Please send me a private message if you are interested



Good morning Lindsey,

I sent you an email last week regarding my interest in the guide.  Were you still going to give it away?

Thank you!


----------

